# does anyone know where I can get some?



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone knows where in sydney I can get Keitech soft plastics?
also looking for stuckeys lures and only found them at one tackle shop and their supply is always low or non existant. I just miss out everytime they get a delivery.
Phil


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Stuckeys are forever a quest. Ring every tacklestore in Yass,Gundagai,Wagga and Tumut and you should find someone willing to sell you them. Most of the shipments get sorted off to mates of the workers before they hit the shelves.

These guys do the Easy Shiners and Swim Impacts 
http://www.allthingsfishing.com.au/inde ... -bait.html

There's some pretty cool shrimp imitations but I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

soloyakka85 said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows where in sydney I can get Keitech soft plastics?
> also looking for stuckeys lures and only found them at one tackle shop and their supply is always low or non existant. I just miss out everytime they get a delivery.
> Phil


Don't know much about Stuckeys but for Keitechs, both MoTackle and Tackle Warehouse had them on their respective shelves last time I was in both stores. Both have online shops as well.


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

I've been getting my keitechs from motackle and I don't want to wait for delivery anymore I want to be able to think gee I had a great session today but I went through almost a full packet I'll just stop by such and such and pick up and couple of packs on my way home. Which has happened a few times already and the other softies just don't have the catch rate, then I have to wait for them to come via snail mail.
Phil


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

May a bit out of your way but try

For keitech: check out Beverly Hills Bait and Tackle 9554 3580 or Rockdale Sports Fishing 9599 3075. Bought some keitech plastics from Beverly Hills a couple of years back.


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

I work at villawood so rockdale is a go I'd say. Thanks mate.


----------

